# mySQL Dump bei Rootserver



## Rici (5. Februar 2003)

Ich hab bei 1&1 den Rootserver. Läuft auch alles wunderbar, nur das Einspielen eines Dumps geht nicht. Das Teil ist über 80 MB groß und liegt bereits auf dem Server. Nun wurde mir folgendes Script empfohlen:


```
<?php 
system("/usr/bin/mysql -uweb1 -phierhaltpasswort -hlocalhost usr_web1_2< /home/www/web1/html/dump.sql", $fp); 
if ($fp==0) echo "Daten importiert"; else echo "Es ist ein Fehler aufgetreten"; 
?>
```

Das funktioniert allerdings so überhaupt gar net! Irgendwelche Vorschläge, woran es liegen könnte?


----------



## melmager (6. Februar 2003)

> Nun wurde mir folgendes Script empfohlen:



der mensch hat aber kein plan gehabt ....

wie haste denn den dump gemacht ?

mit phpmyadmin (mit welchen einstellungen)???


----------



## Rici (6. Februar 2003)

```
<?php 
system("/usr/bin/mysqldump -up33933739 -phierstehnix -h db120.puretec.de db69566238 > /homepages/32/d69044583/htdocs/board/dump.sql", $fp); 
if ($fp==0) echo "Daten exportiert"; else echo "Es ist ein Fehler aufgetreten"; 
?>
```

So sieht das Export-Script aus! Ist ja eigentlich das gleiche in Grün! Das hat aus der 45-MB-Datenbank ein 86-MB-Dump gemacht! Und wär halt schön, wenn´s funzen würde!


----------



## Christian Fein (6. Februar 2003)

Wenn du nen Root Server hast 
Geh per SSH auf die Shell und 
gebe den Befehl von Hand ein.


----------

